# my rhom (dont know what type)



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

this is my 5" rhom, i dont know what type it is but i was finally able to take good quality pics


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

That severum looks a bit uneasy.









Would you like this moved to piranha ID?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice looking rhom


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

thats nice man! i think u should have it moved to piranha id...then u can know what kind it is =)


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

Nice pics and rhom!









Oburi


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Nice Pacus


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

good looking fish...whatever it is


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

accr said:


> Nice Pacus


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moving to ID....


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

thnx, thats no pacu


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

if you say its a pacu, then you are questioning pedro's knowledge, because i got it from him in very good condition.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice Rhom...congrats...







!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

thnx


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

anybdy know what kind of rhom mine is? hes 5-6"


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This is probably a Peru rhombeus.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

k thnx, do you know of any pics of them when they are adult?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> wrathofgeo Posted on Sep 5 2003, 04:02 AM
> k thnx, do you know of any pics of them when they are adult?


Examine this link for photos.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

thnx alot frank


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

Wow thats a great pic. do you mine if i use it on my website? This beauty came from Brazil not sure on the river.
Pedro


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

sure, pls do :nod:


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

Cool. thanks.....


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

np


----------

